# Heavy Duty Suction for Bodywork



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Theres a dent in my girlfriends car. Its a 206, on the drivers door. Its very smooth and I feel it could be sucked out.

It was hit yesterday and the window was down when it was hit and now it wont even go up.

So really need to get one in the morning in the hope it will let the window go up.

Anywhere in northern ireland is fine, Im prepared to travel but must be tomorrow.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Seen this in halfords, only 5 quid though,

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_197837_langId_-1_categoryId_165469#dtab


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Anybody...


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

http://www.cosmeticcarrepair.ie/contact.asp
try these if near belfast,very reasonable


----------

